# Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche bei Onlinegames oder Skype



## neonblade (1. Januar 2015)

*Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche bei Onlinegames oder Skype*

Hallo,

frohes neues Jahr euch allen erstmal.

Sorry für diesen längeren Post, habe aber leider ein großes Problem mit meiner Internetverbindung (Telekom DSL 16000). Habe mir erst im April einen neuen PC gekauft (Konfiguration unten in der Signatur).

Als Treiber wurden die Mainboard und Netzwerktreiber installiert, die im  April mit dem Rechner geliefert wurden. Treiberupdates über Windows  Update wurden seitdem nicht angeboten.

Von Anfang an habe ich mit dem PC Online-Games gemacht (WoW, Elder Scrolls, Wildstar) und dabei nie Probleme gehabt.

Seit September habe ich nun aber massive Internetverbindungsabbrüche bei  Online Games. Spielt man im Fenstermodus kann man das auch sehen, ganz  plötzlich ist dann für 2-3 Sekunden unten rechts in der Taskleiste  das rote X bei der Internetverbindung zu sehen. Manchmal laufen die  Games dann weiter, wenn es aber mal länger als 2-3 Sekunden dauert die  Verbindung wieder herzustellen (geht auch schon mal über 30 Sekunden), fliege ich aus dem Game.  Ansonsten tritt das Problem noch bei Skype auf.

In der Ereignisanzeige taucht dann folgender Fehler auf:

Ereignis-ID: 27
Quelle: e1dexpress
Meldung: Intel Ethernet Connection I217-V - Netzwerkverbindung wurde unterbrochen

Gestern habe ich am frühen Nachmittag knapp 3 Stunden WoW gespielt, in  diesen 3 Stunden tauchte der Fehler 121 (!!!) mal in der Ereignisanzeige  auf. 7 mal bin ich aus dem Game geflogen.

Seltsam ist das es wirklich nur bei Onlinegames oder eben Skype passiert  und erst seit September auftritt (habe am PC nichts umgebaut oder so, nur immer die aktuellen Windows Updates installiert). Damals noch eher selten, mittlerweile aber wirklich sehr oft. Ich kann problemlos im Netz  surfen, jetzt gerade lade ich im Hintergrund (mal wieder) testweise eine  5 GB Datei runter ... alles ohne Probleme.

Hatte erst den Router im Verdacht, aber im Log des Routers tauchen  überhaupt keine Fehlermeldungen auf. Der Router verliert auch nicht die  Verbindung zum Internet (wenn mein PC wieder mal diese Probleme hat komme ich mit dem Handy über WLAN problemlos ins Internet), sondern nur mein PC verliert die Verbindung zum Router. Trotzdem wurde im Dezember  der Router (Speedport-Gerät der Telekom) gegen eine Fritzbox getauscht.  Hat am Problem nichts geändert.

Woran kann das liegen, was kann ich da machen? Suchen im Internet bringt  leider so gut wie keine Hilfe, zumindest habe ich da nichts gefunden.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Bei über 120 Verbindungsabbrüchen in 3 Stunden bin ich mittlerweile echt am Verzweifeln ...


----------



## Freymuth (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche bei Onlinegames oder Skype*

Router einfach mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen. Dazu im Geräte Manager dein Netzwerkcontroller rauslöschen und die treiber neu installieren.  Danach hier noch mal melden, falls sich nichts geändert hat. Dann müsste wir was anderes versuchen


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche bei Onlinegames oder Skype*

Hast Du mal ein anderes Netzwerkkabel probiert?


----------



## neonblade (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche bei Onlinegames oder Skype*

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, habe die letzten Tage selbst noch etwas rumprobiert und dann noch Wochenende ...

Der Router wurde schon mehrfach zurückgesetzt, daran scheint es nicht zu liegen. Auch ist der Router ja neu, wurde erst im Dezember angeschlossen, da ich ja zunächst dachte es würde am Router liegen. Auch der Treiber des On-Board-Netzwerkanschlusses wurde bereits gelöscht und neu installiert. Keine Änderungen.

Ein anderes Netzwerkkabel könnte ich erst gegen Ende der Woche testen, hab leider kein anderes Kabel hier rumliegen.

Ich vermute aber mittlerweile das es an dem Netzwerkadapter Intel Ethernet I217-V liegt. Sucht man im Web nach diesem Netzwerkadapter findet man mehrere Berichte über ähnliche Probleme, alle aber ohne Lösung.

Was ich bisher rausgefunden habe (durch stundenlanges Testen):

- der Intel Ethernet I217-V scheint mehrere Stromsparfunktionen zu haben, die bei mir wohl für die Trennung verantwortlich sind (der Adapter schaltet dann wohl die Geschwindigkeit auf nur 10 Mbit/s runter und dabei kommt es zu dieser Trennung)

- Bei permanenter Last auf der Leitung (z.B. einem großen Download) gibt es keine Trennung, da dann wohl die Stromsparfunktionen nicht greifen

- Bei Onlinegames werden oft über einen längeren Zeitraum nur wenig Daten übertragen, dabei kommt es dann wohl bei dem Intel Netzwerkadapter zu diesem Problem

- Stelle ich im Gerätemanager die Geschwindigkeit auf die niedrigste Stufe (10 Mbit/s) kommt es NIEMALS zu diesen Trennung. Das kann aber keine Dauerlösung sein, denn damit habe ich nicht mehr meine volle Internetleistung

- Ich habe im Gerätemanager für den Netzwerkadapter bereits das "Energieeffiziente Ethernet" deaktiviert (war vorher aktiviert), das brachte aber keine Änderung.

Im Moment lasse ich den Netzwerkadapter halt nur mit 10 Mbit/s laufe, was zwar sehr langsam ist, aber wenigstens kommt es dann nicht zu diesen Zwangstrennungen. Allerdings weiß ich wirklich nicht was ich noch umstellen könnte. Seltsam ist auch das bis September/Oktober ja alles ohne Probleme lief und damals nichts verändert wurde. Die Probleme kamen sozusagen von heute auf morgen.

Falls also noch irgendjemand weiß was ich da machen könnte oder vielleicht selber Probleme mit dem Intel I217-V hatte ...


----------



## neonblade (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche bei Onlinegames oder Skype*

Ich muss den Thread nochmal hochholen nachdem ich nun zwei weitere Tage testen konnte ...

Also es scheint wirklich am Intel Netzwerkadapter I217-V zu liegen. Stelle ich diesen im Gerätemanager fest auf eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von nur 10 Mbit/s ein, verliere ich nie die Verbindung.

Sobald ich die Geschwindigkeit höher stelle (entweder 100 Mbit/s oder 1 Gbit/s) oder "Geschwindigkeit automatisch aushandeln" wähle, verliere ich die Verbindung. Beim normalen Browsen im Internet oder Video streamen nur 1-2 mal pro Stunde, bei Onlinegames bis zu 30 mal pro Stunde. Seltsamerweise bei permanenter Last auf der Leitung (z.B. einem großen Download) jedoch nie.

Die Geschwindigkeit dauerhaft auf nur 10 Mbit/s zu stellen kann natürlich keine Lösung sein, mein DSL-Anschluss gibt ja mehr her.

Und sowohl Router als auch Netzwerkkabel sind für Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 1 Gbit/s ausgelegt.

Deshalb vermute ich das es am Netzwerkadapter Intel I217-V auf dem Mainboard liegt. Frage mich dann allerdings warum bis etwa Oktober das Problem nie aufgetreten ist und dann ganz plötzlich war es da, ohne das irgendeine Einstellung verändert wurde.

Freue mich wenn jemand helfen kann.


----------



## giannibrixton (4. April 2015)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche bei Onlinegames oder Skype*

Hallo neonblade,

sorry wenn ich das Thema wieder ausgrabe, aber ich habe exakt dasselbe Problem wie du, und würde gerne wissen, ob du mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden hast.

Habe ein GA-H97-D3H Mainboard mit Intel I217-V LANadapter, verbunden per LAN-Kabel mit einer Fritzbox 7312. OS ist Win 7 Prof. 64 bit.

Der Rechner ist komplett neu zusammengebaut und erst einige Tage alt. Seltsamerweise habe ich die Verbindungsabbrüche aber erst heute bemerkt. Davor wurde Win 7 SP 1 durch die Updatefunktion installiert, und ich habe die mitgelieferten Intel-Treiber der onboard Grafikkarte installiert. Die nutze ich zwar nicht, aber sie war im Gerätemanager noch als nicht erkannt angegeben. Ob das etwas damit zu tun haben könnte, weiß ich nicht.
Bei dir trat das Problem ja auch plötzlich auf...

Würde mich über deine Rückmeldung freuen!


----------

